# Middle Provo 06/11



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Tons of water. Insane amounts. Went last night and it is really moving. Found a few decent fish on the edge and managed one nice fish out of one of those big flat water areas they built when they pushed that section. My bro has the pics. Waiting on those. Between us both we only caught about 10, but most were nice sized fish. Couldn't find anywhere that was slow enough that we actually could cross the river. I wish we had a river in Utah that was clear and always had that much water. Need to divert the snake down this way. 

Anybody know where you can get real or near realtime flow info for Provo for any or all 3 sections?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

cuwcd.com, it has the hourly flow rates for all three sections.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome! Thank you very much.

And....that explains it. Highest flow this year began YESTERDAY. 

Man, do I have good timing or what?


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

What were you usuing?


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm primarily a lure fisherman. I own and have caught fish off of my flyrod, but haven't invested the time to be good at it. I need to get help from one of the forum folks sometime, but for now am happy to have any time to fish at all. I do enjoy catching fish in front of flyfisherman that refuse to acknowledge it. Most aren't jerks, but some have been rather smug to me when on the Provo. Kind of makes my day actually  . 

I love my stuff too much to outright divulge. I have heard a lot works, just try different sizes, makes and colors if interested in lure fishing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! A good heavy lure seems like it would work better for high flows than bugs. Glad you found some good fortune.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, flyfishing the section we were in would have been a nightmare. Can't get into the river much and it is so high that the brush was often at our backs. Add to that the need to get right up to either your edge, or the one on the other side and it would be hard as is to fly fish.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Went during lunch. Mouth of the Canyon, got 6 for "lunch" plus 20 minutes. Was great, but now I'm hungry.

Too much talking about fish. Had to go.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.cuwcd.com/operations/currentdata.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! Look at the Upper!! Hailstone (cfs): 1,147.79. Did I read that right? That's A LOT of water coming down! Must be an absolute torrent!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been skunked there both times i went. Nice job.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

its a lot but I have seen it much higher. THat strectch can get above 3,000 cfs. Now THATS a lot of water!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Speaking of the Upper Provo...

I was in at Fish Tech last night and the owner told me there is a case before the Utah Supreme Court to challenge the law that says the land owner owns the bottom of a river that flows through his property. I don't know the particulars but he said there is some group that brought the case to attempt to make Utah more like Idaho where public waterways are available to the public.

The stretch through Woodland used to be my favorite place to fish and although it was mostly private there used to be several places where I could get on the river where it paralleled the highway. That all ended a few years ago when I went up there and there were No Trespassing and No Fishing signs posted along the entire stretch.


----------



## FlyRookie (Feb 28, 2008)

The Bureau of Reclamation web site posts data on reservoir inflows (useful for estimating flows on tributaries) and dam releases. It's not real time but its usually only a day old. They also have several years of historical data so that you can get a general idea of how they operate. If you remember something about the climate a given year, you can see the differences between a relatively wet year or a drier one in the historical data.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Speaking of the Upper Provo...
> 
> ...there is a case before the Utah Supreme Court to challenge the law that says the land owner owns the bottom of a river that flows through his property. quote]
> 
> So if they "own" the bottom of a river, does that mean you can float down it and not touch the bottom? :?:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. If it's "navigable".


----------

